# Summer Drinks



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2010)

Time to give it up.......whats your favourite Summer Time Drink?
Do you have a secret recipe or are you willing to share with your fellow AZ'ers?


----------



## legalskier (Jul 5, 2010)

D & S for me please:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_'N'_Stormy


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 5, 2010)

Mojitos !!!!!!!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2010)

legalskier said:


> D & S for me please:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_'N'_Stormy



That's a good one.

Also a fan of blueberry Vodka and Lemonade, completely different than a D & S, but pretty refreshing!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 5, 2010)

legalskier said:


> D & S for me please:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_'N'_Stormy



Reminds me...   I need to give Blenheim bottlers down in South Carolina a call tomorrow.   They make a great spicy ginger ale and use real sugar instead of HFCS.   Their "hot" is nuclear and their "not so hot" is still really spicy.   The diet is quite drinkable, too.   It's been a few years since I ordered any but they used to UPS it to me.

They even have a web site these days.
http://www.blenheimgingerale.com/


----------



## drjeff (Jul 5, 2010)

A good ol' margarita (fresh squeezed lime and some GOOD silver agave Tequila) on the rocks with salt would be my non beer alcoholic summer libation of choice


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's a good one.


...except your preferred method is Sailor Jerry (spiced rum) + ginger beer (which IS yummy).


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2010)

Really like blueberry or raspberry vodka + lemonade. But I'm also very partial right now to lots of fresh mint + Newman's Own limeade + rum or tequila.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2010)

Its no secret that I'm not a drinker, in fact I'm known as the "designated driver" among all my friends, but.....
a few winters ago I started to have a bit of an apres ski hot beverage with some alcohol, which was just cozy and yummy.

This summer I've had a few back yard BBQ beverages that have piqued my interest.  I'm still a big light weight and limit my alcohol consumption but some of these drinks are down right yummy.

As with Severine, I've planted an herb garden which has a variety of mint, which inspired me to look for a mojito recipe.  I am going to be picky tho because I've had two mojitos in my short experience, one was good and one was really bad.

Has anyone here made a mint Julep?  I'm intrigued by mint juleps and would love to try it.

One simple thing I've tried and really like is bourbon and Vernors.   It doesn't take much bourbon to warm up a glass of Vernors, eh?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2010)

Beer
Beer
Beer
Beer
&
Beer


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Really like blueberry or raspberry vodka + lemonade. But I'm also very partial right now to lots of fresh mint + Newman's Own limeade + rum or tequila.


Thanks for the simple suggestion.  I am going to try that.




Trekchick said:


> Its no secret that I'm not a drinker, in fact I'm known as the "designated driver" among all my friends, but.....
> a few winters ago I started to have a bit of an apres ski hot beverage with some alcohol, which was just cozy and yummy.
> 
> This summer I've had a few back yard BBQ beverages that have piqued my interest.  I'm still a big light weight and limit my alcohol consumption but some of these drinks are down right yummy.
> ...


In the interest of trying a few mixers, has anyone here tried the Tastefully Simple Summer drinks
http://www.tastefullysimple.com/Cul...igationBreadCrumbs=ClientCatalog&ShowTop=true


----------



## severine (Jul 5, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> In the interest of trying a few mixers, has anyone here tried the Tastefully Simple Summer drinks
> http://www.tastefullysimple.com/Cul...igationBreadCrumbs=ClientCatalog&ShowTop=true


They change up their offerings annually but I will say that in my past experience, they were overly-sweet. They kept well in the freezer and it was nice having a frozen drink ready at all times that you just had to scrape out like a slushy. But, while I like sweet stuff, it seemed like there was way too much sugar in the mixes I used. Since alcohol won't freeze, you could replicate with your own recipe that's adjusted to your tastes and likely end up with similar results.

As for the mint julep, I know Paul was drinking those a couple weeks ago. I tried his recipe and was not a fan, but I'm not a huge fan of JD anyway.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Beer
> Beer
> Beer
> Beer
> ...



Any one of these.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2010)

^^^^^^^That's a lot of imagination


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 5, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> ^^^^^^^That's a lot of imagination



It's all you need:


----------



## snoseek (Jul 5, 2010)

Vodka collins

Bonus if you squeeze your own sour mix.


----------



## powpig2002 (Jul 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Beer
> Beer
> Beer
> Beer
> ...



                 aaaaaaaaaamen:beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 6, 2010)

The Captain is always in the hold of the boat. Bottle #3 of ? for the summer is there currently.   Been experimenting with some of the flavoered vodka's and mixers like ice tea and lemonaide to cut down on the soda intake,  We won a Margaritaville frozen drink maker and will be experimenting with that at some selected point this summer too.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 6, 2010)

Straight Georgi.  Nothing else.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 6, 2010)

For me BEER or BEER straight from the cooler.

Wife and her friends are impressed when I mix up a batch or 2 of this:

Goslings Rum
Malibu Rum
Any tropical fruit punch
Goya Guavaberry juice
a touch or Rum Jumbie
limes
ice

Ingrediants are all to taste no measuring

I call it PRP  (Panty Remover Punch), not sure what they call it but when I come down to the beach/pool with a pitcher of it I get oohs and ahhs (I assume it is not me they are oohing and ahhing).


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 6, 2010)

Gin and Tonic. Classic!


----------



## WJenness (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm on the Dark 'n' Stormy list...

If I'm somewhere that doesn't have ginger beer (happens WAY too frequently) my backup summer drink is a Vodka Lemonade... Rum (Captain's) and Coke is a distant third for me...

Beer is great as well... but I took the question to be about mixed drinks.

-w


----------



## 2knees (Jul 6, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mojitos !!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page



my wife has been on these since our neighbor pushes them every evening.  I tried one last night and didnt care much for it.  

beer.  i agree with timmy.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 6, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Reminds me...   I need to give Blenheim bottlers down in South Carolina a call tomorrow.   They make a great spicy ginger ale and use real sugar instead of HFCS.   Their "hot" is nuclear and their "not so hot" is still really spicy.   The diet is quite drinkable, too.   It's been a few years since I ordered any but they used to UPS it to me.
> 
> They even have a web site these days.
> http://www.blenheimgingerale.com/



2 cases of #5 are being shipped to me today.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 6, 2010)

90% of the time beer for me.. occasionally my sweet tooth kicks in and i go for the fruity stuff.  Maui Sunset is a recent favorite.   
[have to find recipe and will post]

also love beer margaritas:
3 corona beers
1 12oz can of frozen limeade
12 oz of tequila
add lime or strawberries


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2010)

Blueberry vodka + lemonade, or light beer in the summer. But the reality is, I'll drink just about anything.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 6, 2010)

Beer, G&T, margarita (rocks, lime and simple syrup), all good and pretty standard for me. Occasionally I feel like something a little heavier, and will go for Zabruwka and apple juice. Tasty and cold, but not really "refreshing,"


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2010)

My wife just came home with this:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2010)

This looks pretty good:
http://www.boston.com/thingstodo/gallery/cooldown?pg=5


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This looks pretty good:
> http://www.boston.com/thingstodo/gallery/cooldown?pg=5


I did something very similar last November:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> This looks pretty good:
> http://www.boston.com/thingstodo/gallery/cooldown?pg=5





severine said:


> I did something very similar last November:




Also available without having to "assemble" things yourself 






I had their Oatmeal Stout flavor tonight!  They infuse their ice cream with Sam Adams, Oatmeal Cookie Dough Clusters and bittersweet chocolate flakes!  Mmmmmmm!


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My wife just came home with this:



Lookin to add to the brood I see...


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2010)

drjeff - I have a recipe to make beer ice cream--I just havent' gotten around to it yet.



SkiDork said:


> Lookin to add to the brood I see...


Bite your tongue!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Man, a Guinness float is awesome. Really tasty.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Lookin to add to the brood I see...



 :smash:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 7, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Lookin to add to the brood I see...


You owe me a new keyboard! :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 7, 2010)

Tanqueray & Tonic 

Gotta have a slice of fresh cut lime and pre-chilled, freshly opened Schweppes tonic water


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 7, 2010)

A Mt. Gay and Tonic can't be beat. 

I also like rum Bay Breeze's. Pineapple with a splash of Cranberry. Myer's or Cruzan Dark.


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> A Mt. Gay and Tonic can't be beat.
> 
> I also like rum Bay Breeze's. Pineapple with a splash of Cranberry. Myer's or Cruzan Dark.


I've always had Baybreezes with coconut rum. Very yummy.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 8, 2010)

severine said:


> I've always had Baybreezes with coconut rum. Very yummy.



Coconut rum is too sweet for me. And not strong enough.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Coconut rum is too sweet for me. And not strong enough.


I beg to differ on the strength. The only time I have ever blacked out drinking was drinking Malibu Baybreezes. I think I had 4 before I had a gap of about 3 hours in my memory.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2010)

severine said:


> I beg to differ on the strength. The only time I have ever blacked out drinking was drinking Malibu Baybreezes. I think I had 4 before I had a gap of about 3 hours in my memory.



Malibu is only 21% alcohol.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Malibu is only 21% alcohol.



its prolly like a kazi...  easy to drink so u don't notice how much you're drinking


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2010)

Substitute with Wray & Nephew Overproof for all your rum cocktails. Thank me later. :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Malibu is only 21% alcohol.



You act like that's absolutely nothing. Beer is only 4-8%, depending on the brew.


----------



## midd (Jul 8, 2010)

severine said:


> You act like that's absolutely nothing. Beer is only 4-8%, depending on the brew.



and the smirnoff you referenced earlier has almost twice as much booze as the malibu


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

midd said:


> and the smirnoff you referenced earlier has almost twice as much booze as the malibu



Just saying... weak is a relative term and shouldn't discount a drink immediately because it doesn't measure up to another mixer's alcohol content. Just because 151 has more alcohol per volume than everything mentioned in this thread so far doesn't mean it's the best choice for sipping, for example. The comment that it wasn't strong enough for that poster doesn't mean it's a terrible choice is all...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Just saying... weak is a relative term and shouldn't discount a drink immediately because it doesn't measure up to another mixer's alcohol content. Just because 151 has more alcohol per volume than everything mentioned in this thread so far doesn't mean it's the best choice for sipping, for example. The comment that it wasn't strong enough for that poster doesn't mean it's a terrible choice is all...



It is too sweet for my taste. Everything is relative depending on intake. :beer:


----------



## marcski (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> It is too sweet for my taste. Everything is relative depending on intake. :beer:



I have no problem with umbrella drinks but if the only source of alcohol in the drink is Malibu, that's a pretty wimpy drink.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I have no problem with umbrella drinks but if the only source of alcohol in the drink is Malibu, that's a pretty wimpy drink.



depends on how much malibu you put in...


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I should bring a jug of lambanog to the next AZ Day. Seems this crowd can appreciate a 90 proof coconut based drink. I have to find a way to sneak it past Customs though.

http://www.villagevoice.com/2006-02-14/nyc-life/is-lambanog-the-new-grappa/


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I have no problem with umbrella drinks but if the only source of alcohol in the drink is Malibu, that's a pretty wimpy drink.



I hear you. I just really like pineapple juice. I prefer to drink rum over vodka in the summer. Cruzan is my go to brand.

If you want to talk "umbrella" drinks, I'll take a Painkiller any day. I have yet to figure out how to make one. Not that I have tried very hard.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> depends on how much malibu you put in...


Exactly. My pint glass is usually between 1/3 and 1/2 full of the coconut rum before I add the other stuff. 


Black Phantom said:


> I hear you. I just really like pineapple juice. I prefer to drink rum over vodka in the summer. Cruzan is my go to brand.


Ironically, that's usually the brand of coconut rum I use.  Be careful with the frosted bottles like that, though. They're weaker than clear bottles. I accidentally busted one all over the counter and myself one time at the liquor store and was then told that they're not as strong.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> If you want to talk "umbrella" drinks, I'll take a Painkiller any day. I have yet to figure out how to make one. Not that I have tried very hard.


http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink7868.html


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 8, 2010)

my old neighbor used to break out his grass skirt and some rum tum tiki's - cap'n, oj , a splash of pineapple and a little bit of ginger ale for some fo'shizzle - good stuff!


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2010)

If we're bringing the Cap'n to the party, then Sex With the Captain is a good one. Captain Morgans (or other spiced rum--I usually use Sailor Jerry), peachtree, and amaretto mixed with orange and cranberry juices.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 8, 2010)

*da mans...SPOT ON...*



SkiDork said:


> its prolly like a kazi...  easy to drink so u don't notice how much you're drinking



many many...(MANY!) years ago...I was in liquor sales and distribution ....got pointed in this direction...Wray & Nephew is the REAL DEAL.....all the same...I seem to cotton towards a year round taste for Mt Gay Eclipse..on the rocks..double squeeze o' lime...hold the tonic water....Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 8, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> many many...(MANY!) years ago...I was in liquor sales and distribution ....got pointed in this direction...Wray & Nephew is the REAL DEAL.....all the same...I seem to cotton towards a year round taste for Mt Gay Eclipse..on the rocks..double squeeze o' lime...hold the tonic water....Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.....



what about ur beloved "pint" at ur beloved "outback":roll::roll:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 8, 2010)

*?????????????*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> what about ur beloved "pint" at ur beloved "outback":roll::roll:



I dont recall making any mention of that in my post,,,and , I would hope liquor would never become enough of a staple and a mainstay in my life to be classified as "beloved".  But to each their own.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 8, 2010)

And your beloved


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 8, 2010)

*looks...GREAT!....*

but , then again  , in this heat?..., ANYTHING in a glass with ice is enticing!...cant Q U I T E make out what it is...


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 8, 2010)

*................*

and with ALL those empty seat at the bar?...clearly not happy hour....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 8, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> And your beloved


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> I seem to cotton towards a year round taste for Mt Gay Eclipse.....



That's my brand.   When my 2 cases of Blenheim ginger ale show up, I'm doing Mount Gay Dark 'n Stormys.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> That's my brand.   When my 2 cases of Blenheim ginger ale show up, I'm doing Mount Gay Dark 'n Stormys.



*I'm doing Mount Gay Dark *


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 8, 2010)

*that most clever episode of MASH ??*

Col Potter sharing a nip with hawkeye and BJ?..."here ya go , fellas"..."try some o this"..."not enough OOOOOOOOOO's in SMOOOTTHHHH to describe this"!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 8, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


>



Beautiful photo of Roger & John.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 8, 2010)

*now...*

hand the mike back to BB


----------



## WJenness (Jul 9, 2010)

Geoff said:


> That's my brand.   When my 2 cases of Blenheim ginger ale show up, I'm doing Mount Gay Dark 'n Stormys.



Need some help with that?

-w


----------



## midd (Jul 9, 2010)

Feeling like a dark-n-stormy night tonight.  

With the seabreeze, it's going to be fantastic roof deck weather.


----------



## midd (Jul 9, 2010)

detour, have started the evening with a few firefly sweet tea arnold palmers


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 13, 2010)

Just sayin'
http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink4979.html


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Just sayin'
> http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink4979.html


Sounds good to me!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 14, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Just sayin'
> http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink4979.html





severine said:


> Sounds good to me!



"That's what she said!"


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 14, 2010)

Patron Resparato
Contrieu
mix of pomogranate and tangerine juice
fresh squeezed lime juice from press
over rocks


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> That's my brand.   When my 2 cases of Blenheim ginger ale show up, I'm doing Mount Gay Dark 'n Stormys.



Geoff-

Have you received the Bleinheim yet? 

Sounds incredible. I have a buddy in Md that is going to ship some up. The Goslings brand isn't cutting it.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2011)

I was turned on to Dark n Stormies this past winter at an Abasin Beach party.  It is officially one of my favourite drinks.

For someone who never drank alcohol until a couple years ago, I've developed a list of favourites  YUM!

I made Severines minty simple syrup and have improvised with the only rum I have in the house for a Mojito, (Gosslings for the Dark n stormies) Its actually quite nice and very refreshing on my patio at the moment!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> I was turned on to Dark n Stormies this past winter at an Abasin Beach party.  It is officially one of my favourite drinks.
> 
> For someone who never drank alcohol until a couple years ago, I've developed a list of favourites  YUM!
> 
> I made Severines minty simple syrup and have improvised with the only rum I have in the house for a Mojito, (Gosslings for the Dark n stormies) Its actually quite nice and very refreshing on my patio at the moment!



Sorry, I tried one last year and could not stand it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Sorry, I tried one last year and could not stand it.



Dark and Stormy or Mojito?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Sorry, I tried one last year and could not stand it.


FWIW Phil doesn't car for the Dark n Stormy either.  Its a matter of likes and dislikes.
However, he does make something similar with bourbon instead of rum.  I tend to like rum more than bourbon.

Has anyone tried the recipe for mojitos made with Tequilla?  Just curious.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 10, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> FWIW Phil doesn't car for the Dark n Stormy either.  Its a matter of likes and dislikes.
> However, he does make something similar with bourbon instead of rum.  I tend to like rum more than bourbon.
> 
> Has anyone tried the recipe for mojitos made with Tequilla?  Just curious.



I don't like Dark 'n Stormys that are made with regular ginger ale.   I buy a really spicy ginger ale from South Carolina called Blenheim and mix it with Mount Gay and a splash of Myers's dark.   I had 2 Dark 'n Stormys on the boat today.   It's a great boat drink.

The bourbon version of a mojito is a classic mint julip.   They're usually served in a sterling silver cup that's filled to overflowing with crushed ice so it looks like bourbon with some mint poured over a snowcone.   I usually get peer-pressured into having one on Derby day.   Not my favorite.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2011)

We enjoy Mint juleps as well, but Phil also likes a nice ginger ale with bourbon.

My preferred ginger ale for Dark n Stormies is Reeds Ginger Beer, which has an extra spicy ginger zing to it. http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...edium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle&ProductID=4993


----------



## soposkier (Jul 11, 2011)

Maine Root makes a good ginger beer. Thats my go to for making dark and stormies.  
Never tried a "spicy ginger ale." Is it the same thing as ginger beer?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2011)

Been really enjoy the classic gin tonic this summer.  Preferably using Tangeray's Rangpur Gin (a bit more citrusy than good 'ol Tangeray)


----------



## Nick (Jul 11, 2011)

Captain Diet. That's me all summer!

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Been really enjoy the classic gin tonic this summer.  Preferably using Tangeray's Rangpur Gin (a bit more citrusy than good 'ol Tangeray)



Try Bombay Sappire (my favorite). Hendrick's cucumber is an interesting twist, too, and pretty good as a G&T.

Since most of my summer drinking is done on the boat, it's usually canned beer for me- fortunately, there are some good ones in cans these days. I'm not a fan of Stella, but it's great to see such a "premium" beer in cans now. Tecate and Modello Especial are my go-tos for boat beer.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 12, 2011)

I found a Cuban restaurant in my area that makes the best Mojito I've ever tasted. A perfect summer refreshment.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the song


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Blueberry vodka and lemonade or Sweat Tea vodka and lemonade. Both taste great and pack a punch!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Blueberry vodka and lemonade



Started rocking that again the other day.  Great summer drink!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 12, 2011)

/thread

;-)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> /thread
> 
> ;-)



Hmm, I think I might have seen you throw back a pint of 2 of that Saturday night  :beer: :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Hmm, I think I might have seen you throw back a pint of 2 of that Saturday night  :beer: :lol:



Its so damn good on tap...ice cold! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jul 13, 2011)

My wife like sweet tea vodka mixed with iced tea. It doesn't even taste like alcohol at all

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I don't like Dark 'n Stormys that are made with regular ginger ale.   I buy a really spicy ginger ale from South Carolina called Blenheim and mix it with Mount Gay and a splash of Myers's dark.   I had 2 Dark 'n Stormys on the boat today.   It's a great boat drink.
> 
> The bourbon version of a mojito is a classic mint julip.   They're usually served in a sterling silver cup that's filled to overflowing with crushed ice so it looks like bourbon with some mint poured over a snowcone.   I usually get peer-pressured into having one on Derby day.   Not my favorite.





Trekchick said:


> We enjoy Mint juleps as well, but Phil also likes a nice ginger ale with bourbon.
> 
> My preferred ginger ale for Dark n Stormies is Reeds Ginger Beer, which has an extra spicy ginger zing to it. http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...edium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle&ProductID=4993


FWIW, I tried a new Ginger Beer today and it was waaaay too sweet, and not enough ginger flavor.  Don't use Saranac ginger Beer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2011)

Been hitting the gin and tonics a lot lately.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 17, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Blueberry vodka and lemonade or Sweat Tea vodka and lemonade. Both taste great and pack a punch!



Sweat Tea Vodka, Sweet Tea Vodka, or Sweaty Vodka?

Only one of those options is appealing...


----------

